# apache access.log --> SUCHE auswertung mit Win Programm



## Wemoo (23. März 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ich würde gerne eine apache access.log datei auslesen wollen. Zu diesem Zweg suche ich ein Win Programm (XP) oder ein paar geschriebenne Programm zeilen die mir das folgende leisten. 

Das Programm soll eigentlich ncihts weiter können, als anzuzeigen wie oft bestimmte Dateien angeklickt würden. Ein Beispiel: Ich habe 3 Dateien, eine .wav eine .mp3 und eine .doc. 
Nun soll mir das Programm sagen wie oft wurden die entsprechenden Dateien angeklickt, wichtig ist dabei nicht, ob die datei schon im cach vom user ist oder ob der den download beendet hat. Schöne wäre es noch wenn man das zählen und anzeiegn auf bestimmte dateiendungen begrenzen könnte. Da ja auf einem Server bzw. in der apache access.log Datei mehr drin ist. Wie alle Bilder der Homepage ect.

Würde mich freuen wenn ich irgend eine antwort bekommen würde. Vielleicht kann mir auch eienr sagen was man am Programm von Analog einstellen muss um das oben beschriebene geleistet zu bekommen. Also wie sollte die analog.cfg aussehen. 

Vielen Dank im vorraus...

MFG Wemoo
PS im chat wurde mir das Programm AWStats empfohlen. Dieses ist auch der Hammer, blos leider geht dieses nur unter Perl und ich weis nciht wie man das unter Windows Xp zum laufen bekommt. Meine gelesen zu haben das das auch gar nicht geht.


----------



## myplex (25. März 2004)

Holl dir Webalizer !
Das ist eine PHP und Perl anwendung für Linux.
Sehr einfach zu installieren.
Übrigens:
Man kann diese Statistiken auch über den Browser aufrufen. 
Ein Handbuch ist bei Googel leicht zu finden

MfG
MyPlex


----------



## Wemoo (25. März 2004)

HI!

Danke das sich mal wenigstens einer meldet . Leider brauche ich aber wie schon gesagt ein Win XP Programm was mir die *.log auliest. Und wie su schreibst ist der Webalizer ein Linux prog.

Aber trotzdem danke.
PS: Ich kann es mir noch nicht mal sagen... sind irgendwie die links tot.


----------



## myplex (25. März 2004)

Google mal, den ich glaube es gibt Webalizer oder ein änliches Programm für ISS und XAMPP von Apachefriends.


----------



## Wemoo (26. März 2004)

Dank DIr, habe das Programm gefunden. Jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden, wie man eine acces.log detei die man schon hat in den Webalizer bekommt. Da ja leider nur der eigene rechner als Server genutz wird. Ich aber eine *.log datei auslesen will von meinem Server der bei Strato steht  Mal sehen vielleicht braucht man nur die Datei in ein Verzeichniss zu kopieren. Wenn Du da noch einen Tip habne solltest... wär ich dankbar...

Gruß Wemoo


----------



## Wemoo (26. März 2004)

*nachtrag*

jetzt habe ich alles gefunden, wo man die access-log hinkopieren muss. Ins Verzeichniss: C:\xampp\apache\logs und danach die webalizer.bat starten und nun kann man per HTML doc sich das ganze in der index.html ansehen. Ist schön geamcht und super einfach aufebaut. 

Aber noch eine frage:
1. Wie kann ich die Lsite der Total Referrers, also die abrufe jeder Datei von den Top 30 auf Top unendlich einstellen? Das heißt er soll mir alle Dateien anzeigen und nciht nur die Top 30?!
2. Kann man das ganze auf deutsch stellen?

Das wär es schon wieder 

Gruß Wemoo


----------



## Wemoo (26. März 2004)

*nachtrag zum tachtrag *

Habe jetzt auch gefunden wo man das ganze einstellen kann (s.h. Frage 1)

Da es zum ersten mal schön beschrieben ist.  Einfach die webalizer.cfg aufmachen und nach unten gehen. Da kommt dann der wert namens TopKURLs diesen einfach hochstelen. Leider sieht es so aus als ob dieser nicht mehr als 40 anzeigt. Ich hoffe mal das dies nicht der fall ist. Da ich ja wie schon geschrieben alles sehen will. 

Mit der deutschen sprache (Frage 2) bin ich noch nicht weiter vorran gekommen. 

Bios denne


----------



## myplex (26. März 2004)

Unter welchen OS läuft dein Server ?


----------



## Wemoo (26. März 2004)

Der den ich auslesen will unter Linux steht bei Strato. Aber da komm ich nur an die access.log rann sonst an nix mehr. Aber mein system @ home ist natürlich XP daher der ganze stress. 

Aber nur zur info habe noch ein schönes deutssprachiges Tool gefunden was das einstellen von Webalizer erleichtert ist hier zu beziehen: http://www.tobias-schwarz.net/index.html?webalizer_gui.html

Das ganze setzt dan auf dem Webalizer auf. Kann mna aber auch als Bundel laden, also programm + Webalizer. Das einige problem oder ein bug ist noch, das man so wie ich festgestellt ahbe die index.html und so weiter löschen muss was das programm erstellt, da man sonst nicht mehr die aktuelen datei hat wenn man eine andere assecc.log einladen will und ein neustart das programm wäre auch ratsam. Aber sonst läuft es super. 

Gruß Wemoo


----------



## myplex (26. März 2004)

Ich kenne auch noch ein Prog ! Bin aber nochmal nach der URL am suchen !
Wenn du aber mit dem Programm zufrieden bisst ...........


----------



## Wemoo (30. März 2004)

also eigentlich bin ich zufrieden. Das Programm liefert mir was ich brauche. Hier und da könnte man noch was ändern. Aber na ja was ist perfekt.... 

Gruß Wemoo


----------



## myplex (30. März 2004)

OK     
Wen alle froh und glücklich sind


----------



## Neotop (16. Juni 2006)

*Weblogexpert* für Windows Saubere *3D* Auswertungen in HTML, PDF oder CSV die man mit Webalizer nicht so hinbekommt.

Mit FTP Upload Funktion und netter Menüführung 

Dies nutze ich und du bekommst die Demo oder Lizenz z.B. bei der PC Praxis
http://esales.element5.com/product.html?productid=152255&language=german&affiliateid=70060


----------

